# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  bidfun == bigcarotte

## Asmod_D

salut,

je me suis inscrit sur le site de bidfun par curiosit pour voir comment ce passe les enchres en ligne .

tout d'abord ce qu'il faut savoir 1 crdit augmente de 0,01 Euros les enchres
l'achat de 50 credits coutent 25 Euros" rel" par paypal ou CB

j'ai remarqu pour l'achat d'un console nintendo dsi un certain type utilisateurs dpensait plus de 500 crdits soit plus de 250 Euros Rel soit 5 Euros pour les enchres pour une console valant 149 Euros 

y'a de la carotte dans l'air !!

quand vous voyez la pub Iphone - 90 % ,c'est faux 

par exemple sur un Iphone vendu dans le site   70.00 Euros par exemple cela fait :

7000 * 0,01 "credits"  7000 * 0,5 Euros = 3500 Euros rel .

le cout rel pour un objet de 70 Euros du site bidfun est de 3500 Euros .

----------


## Fooshi

Il faut vraiment vouloir perdre son argent pour encherir sur ce genre de site !
Les acheteurs ne voyent pas vraiment ce qu'ils depensent, c'est un peu comme jouer a la fete foraine !

----------


## tchize_

site belge de bidfun: 1 crdit coute, au plus bas, 0.40, et rajoute 0.01sur l'enchere. Au final, tu multiplie par 40 le prix obtenu. une PS3 slim de 300 se paie donc 14.98 soit 599.2

Leur marge est donc facile  estimer: 50%

Le meilleurs, c'est quand il tournent en boucle
acheter 20 crdit = 10  l'achat. Mis aux enchre: 0.73 donc 73 crdit. Dpenser 73 crdit pour en gagner 20, grandiose  ::aie::

----------


## Fooshi

C'est largement plus intelligent de raliser des vrais encheres, il y a d'ailleurs une combine pour ne pas se faire avoir, Encherir sur ebay : Tu encheris de 1  et tu en depense 1   ::ccool:: 
Je connaissais pas bidfun, je suis tomb sur ce topic par hasard mais c'est vraiment de l'arnaque.

----------


## tchize_

Tu paie pour essayer d'avoir la chance d'acqurir un objet en payant pas cher  ::):  Me suis fendu d'un email  l'arjel pour savoir si ils avaient besoin d'un agrment  ::aie::

----------


## cortex024

> tout d'abord ce qu'il faut savoir 1 crdit augmente de 0,01 Euros les enchres
> l'achat de 50 credits coutent 25 Euros" rel"


 :8O:   :8O:   :8O:  rien qu'en lisant a je ne comprends pas comment des gens peuvent s'inscrire sur un site pareil  :8O:   :8O:   :8O: 
c'est compltement absurde  ::?: 


tchize_ ta bote mp est pleine  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

Quelle arnaque ce truc,  se demander si "les gagnants" des enchres ne sont pas prdfinis (de connivence avec les grants du site), c'est digne des jeux des foires foraines !

----------


## tchize_

> Quelle arnaque ce truc,  se demander si "les gagnants" des enchres ne sont pas prdfinis (de connivence avec les grants du site), c'est digne des jeux des foires foraines !


C'est pas ncessaire. Il se fait une marge de plus de 50% sur chaque opration  ::):

----------


## lper

> C'est pas ncessaire. Il se fait une marge de plus de 50% sur chaque opration


C'est clair, mais tant qu' faire, avec des gens sans scrupule, on peut tout imaginer...

----------


## tchize_

> C'est clair, mais tant qu' faire, avec des gens sans scrupule, on peut tout imaginer...


bien sur, mais comme il faut encore payer aprs l'objet (t'as juste gagn le droit de l'acheter), je suppose qu'il faut aussi payer un supplment pour avoir un envoi suivi  ::):

----------


## davcha

Je pige pas trop le principe l...

Quelqu'un peut expliquer en dtail ?

----------


## cortex024

tu achtes des crdits suivant une conversion euros -> crdits.
ces mmes crdits, lors de leurs utilisations sont reconvertis en crdits->euros.

le truc, c'est que les conversions ne se font pas au mme taux (1->2crdits puis 2crdits->0.02cents  ::aie:: )

alors certes, les prix sur le site sont moins chers, mais pas 50X moins cher pour le payer au prix normal (1 devient 2cent)

donc  part pour les abrutis qui ont mme pas le niveau primaire mathmatique (rgle de 3) je ne comprends pas comment des gens peuvent s'inscrire et comment un site comme cela peut marcher  :8O:

----------


## davcha

Ah bah, j'avais pig en fait....

Ca fait peur  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

tu achete des jetons (des crdits). Ensuite tu prend un objet qui t'intresse. Disons qu'il est  3.68. Tu utilise un jeton pour avoir le droit de mettre une enchre 0.01  plus haut(3.69 donc). Si personne d'autre n'utilise de jeton pour surenchrir dans les X secondes qui suivent, tu remporte l'enchere et donc, pour 3.69 tu peux acheter l'objet en question.

Comme un jeton coute au moin 0.40, tu prend le prix final, tu multiplie par 40 et tu auras le prix qu'aura touch en jetons le site  ::):

----------


## tchize_

> donc  part pour les abrutis qui ont mme pas le niveau primaire mathmatique (rgle de 3) je ne comprends pas comment des gens peuvent s'inscrire et comment un site comme cela peut marcher


L'appat du jeu, c'est au final un jeu d'argent. Si tu met trs peu de jetons et que tu remporte l'enchere, tu "gagne".


Quand on regarde les montant au final, (10 la playstation 3 par exemple) ca donne l'impression de faire des affaire. Et avec un taux de bnfice de 50% (traduction 50% des gains redistribus), les gens n'ont pas l'impression de perdre beaucoup d'argent. Compare avec le lotto. vu les probabilits de gagner, pareil, les gens jouent quand mme.

----------


## Lady

J'ai enfin compris! merci tchize_!! (2 semaines que je suivais le topic et que je comprenais pas comment ca pouvais fonctionner ...)

Donc la personne qui gagne si elle a enchris que une fois elle gagne effectivement des sous : dans ton exemple l'objet lui reviendrai a 3.69+0.40 ... par contre le site se fait des c******* en or ...

----------


## davcha

Amusant, parce qu'il suffirait que les consommateurs du site se dcident  communiquer entre-eux, se mettent d'accord sur la manire d'agir, et le site se casserait la gueule en 2 jours.  ::aie::

----------


## Gnoce

> Amusant, parce qu'il suffirait que les consommateurs du site se dcident  communiquer entre-eux, se mettent d'accord sur la manire d'agir, et le site se casserait la gueule en 2 jours.


Impossible  ::aie:: .

----------


## tchize_

+1 imaginons qu'on se mette d'accord  beaucoup. On se "partage" les prix, toi tu mise l, moi je mise l:

-> reste le problme de ceux qui sont hors accord, il vont miser, miser, miser. tu sera bien oblig de monter pour "reprendre ta mise"

-> et les rogue (ok, machin met 1, ben je vais mettre 1.1 puisque je sais qu'il montera pas plus haut et je part avec son prix)

----------


## SirDarken

Ca marchera pas comme le dit tchize_ , car l'appat du gain personnel prime sur le communautaire.

Je suis quand mme tonn que des gens tentent d'utiliser ce genre de site, c'est comme les numros de tel du genre :
Combien de bb auras-tu ? envoie BB au 69696, ou le vol avec les abonnements pour sonneries de tel.

Y'as quand mme pas mal de pigeons  ::lol::

----------


## tchize_

> envoie BB au 6969


a me dit "pas pu envoyer le SMS"  ::aie:: 

perso a me fait surtout penser  ces missions poubelle genre l'appel gagnant.

----------


## Lady

> Je suis quand mme tonn que des gens tentent d'utiliser ce genre de site, c'est comme les numros de tel du genre :
> Combien de bb auras-tu ? envoie BB au 69696, ou le vol avec les abonnements pour sonneries de tel.
> 
> Y'as quand mme pas mal de pigeons



Oui mais c'est pour avoir the ultimate de la mort qui tue sonnerie de Ren !!! la premire taupe gay de toute l'histoire de la tlphonie mobile!! ou alors ils ont oubli un E  son nom ...

----------


## SirDarken

Je doit tre trop vieux/con pour comprendre l'intrt d'avoir Ren la taupe ptomane, ou le dtecteur d'haleine ou encore le dernier Scan rayon X sur mon tlphone.

C'est trange rien de gratuit dans ce domaine ? pas de sites d'applis/anim/sonnerie gratuite ?
Tiens qui sais DVP sonnerie, reoie le rire diabolique du terrible modrateur, envoie MODODIABLO au.....

----------


## davcha

C'est le dbat comptition vs coopration, en fait.

Ici, a semble clair que les gens retireraient davantage de bnfice  cooprer :
On se met d'accord sur qui rcupre quoi, et ce qui est rcupr est ensuite vendu sur ebay, par exemple.  ::D:

----------


## tchize_

> Ici, a semble clair que les gens retireraient davantage de bnfice  cooprer :


Non, car le site ne met en ligne qu'une quantit de produit valant X, avec X tant Y/4, Y tant la somme d'argent paye par les joueurs participant. Si les gens jouent moins, il mettront moins d'objets en jeu et de moindre valeur. Le site reste gagnant sur le long terme  :;):

----------


## Auteur

C'est ce que l'on appelle des Enchres au Centime. Ces sites poussent comme des champignons.
Ce site les recense et explique leur fonctionnement : http://www.encheres-centime.com/ (il y a mme un forum)

----------


## tchize_

> Ce site les recense et explique leur fonctionnement : http://www.encheres-centime.com/ (il y a mme un forum)


Ce site les encense, il fait plus que les recenser, il leur fait juste de la pub. Heureusement qu'il reste quelques commentaires critique, la pluspart des commentaires sur le site sont fait pas les propritaires dedits sites

----------


## Auteur

> Ce site les encense, il fait plus que les recenser, il leur fait juste de la pub. Heureusement qu'il reste quelques commentaires critique, la pluspart des commentaires sur le site sont fait pas les propritaires dedits sites


Il est vrai que certains messages comportent de la publicit. Pourtant certaines critiques sont assez assassines.
Si on ne lit pas les messages publicitaires, il m'a sembl ( tort ?  ::oops:: ) que le site tait assez neutre. C'est pour a que j'ai post le lien.

----------


## Gnoce

Je le trouve pas trs neutre non plus, les commentaires sont plutt ceux de gens qui viennent de se faire arnaquer ...

----------


## Auteur

> Je le trouve pas trs neutre non plus, les commentaires sont plutt ceux de gens qui viennent de se faire arnaquer ...


dans ce cas dsol d'avoir post ce lien qui n'a pas fait avancer le schmilblick  ::oops::

----------


## cortex024

y a tout de mme un truc que je ne pige pas, c'est pourquoi on autorise ce genre de publicit vers leurs sites.

lorsqu'ils font des bannires "Iphone 4  7.56" et ce genre de chose.
c'est pas interdit de la pub mensongre?

ce serait dans leurs devises pourquoi pas, mais ici ils reconvertissent et affichent les prix en euros  :8O: 

a ca me choque moi  ::?:

----------


## Gnoce

> y a tout de mme un truc que je ne pige pas, c'est pourquoi on autorise ce genre de publicit vers leurs sites.
> 
> lorsqu'ils font des bannires "Iphone 4  7.56" et ce genre de chose.
> c'est pas interdit de la pub mensongre?
> 
> ce serait dans leurs devises pourquoi pas, mais ici ils reconvertissent et affichent les prix en euros 
> 
> a ca me choque moi


Je suis d'accord mais en mme temps, quand c'est trop beau pour tre vrai, c'est sans moi!

----------


## tchize_

> dans ce cas dsol d'avoir post ce lien qui n'a pas fait avancer le schmilblick


Si si, a fait avancer, on vois maintenant  quel point a pullule.  ::D: 

Ces sites sont illgaux, mais trop ponctuels que pour que la justice s'intresse  eux. Tant qu'il n'y aura pas de grosses plainte, ils continueront. Sans tre juriste, je vois dj plusieurs points sur lesquels ils sont en porte  faux par rapport  la loi
-> vente  perte: il vendent  un consommateur X un produit moins cher que son prix de reviens, ce qui est interdit hors priode de solde
-> achat contraint  un prpaiement sans engagement de livraison du produit par le vendeur: Ds que le vendeur encaisse de l'argent (ici les 1 "crdit"), il dois y avoir en contre partie engagement du vendeur  fournir le produit (ou rembourser la somme paye). Ce n'est pas le cas, on dois payer (les enchres) sans garantie de recevoir. Ce point a d'ailleurs dj t utilis pour faire fermer un site d'enchre inverse de voiture par le pass en France il me semble
-> garantie: l j'extrapole, mais je parie que le site n'assure aucune garantie du produit vendu, ce qui est aussi illgal.
-> activit relle sans rapport avec l'activit dclare: la plupart des socits derrire ces site ne sont pas dclare comme salle de vente ou salle d'enchre, elle sont dclare comme socit de dveloppement informatique, socit d'activit ludique ou d'autres joyeusets, pour viter les contrle dans le domaine de la vente au particulier
-> Atteinte  l'image des marques. Quand tu es une entreprise, les rgles ne sont pas les mmes que pour les particulier. Plus spcialement, pour afficher 'Ipod', 'Playstation' ou autre, tu dois avoir l'accord de la marque. Pour la plupart des produit tu l'obtiens du seul fait de te fournir chez un fournisseur. Mais certaines marques "de luxe" imposent des contraintes aux vendeurs dans les contrats de livraisons, contrainte qui leur interdisent de vendre ou d'afficher l'objet  un prix infrieur  XXX  (Demandez  Ebay combien il a perdu d'argent contre vuiton)

----------


## lper

Bidfun est apparemment implant au Royaume-uni, est-ce pour cela aussi que malgr les divers points illgaux, il soit impuni en France ?

----------


## tchize_

attention que souvent, les socit franaise s'tablissent en angleterre pour des raisons fiscale. En effet, les LTD sont en europe les type de socit les plus faciles  monter et les moins cher  l'usage, sans parler de l'imposition en Angleterre qui y est intressante.

N'oubliez pas que, en France, il existe une loi qui dit que, si un site web contredit  une loi franaise et qu'on peux faire constater par huissier que le site est accessible depuis un endroit quelconque de la France, alors le tribunal dont ressort cet endroit en question est comptent pour juger l'affaire.

C'est ainsi que si je possde une boutique de vente de colliers pour chiwawa  Lilles, mes client "internet" peuvent m'assigner en justice  Marseille  ::calim2::

----------


## lper

Tu as l'air si bien renseign tchize, aurais_tu song un jour de passer du cot obscur ?  ::aie::  
Pour moi, le crime ne paie pas et un jour ou l'autre, ces socits finiront bien par devoir rembourser au plus haut prix tout ce qu'ils ont pu voler.

----------


## Gnoce

> Tu as l'air si bien renseign tchize, aurais_tu song un jour de passer du cot obscur ?  
> Pour moi, le crime ne paie pas et un jour ou l'autre, ces socits finiront bien par devoir rembourser au plus haut prix tout ce qu'ils ont pu voler.


Peut tre (je ne pense pas), mais ca ne finira surement pas dans la poche des gens qu'ils ont vol.

----------


## tchize_

> Tu as l'air si bien renseign tchize, aurais_tu song un jour de passer du cot obscur ?


Ce n'est pas un crime d'installer ta socit en angletterre. Tu peux l'installer dans n'importe quel pays de l'union europenne  partir du moment o tu est citoyen europen.

----------


## lper

> Ce n'est pas un crime d'installer ta socit en angletterre. Tu peux l'installer dans n'importe quel pays de l'union europenne  partir du moment o tu est citoyen europen.


Oui oui, je cherchais juste  te taquiner surtout par rapport  tes connaissances sur les lois (et non de passer la Manche)... :;):

----------


## yoyo88

> -> vente  perte: il vendent  un consommateur X un produit moins cher que son prix de reviens, ce qui est interdit hors priode de solde


ils ne vendent pas, ils font "gagner" grce a un jeux d'argent...

bon aprs sa reste limite de l'arnaque, le rgles ne sont pas forcement bien expliqus, et le mot enchre et mal utiliser, puisqu'il ne s'agit pas rellement d'enchre.
donc oui il y a tromperie, oui c'est sans doute illgal, mais se n'es pas un site de vente, mais de jeux.

donc se que tu nous explique ici n'es pas vraiment valable dans se cas.  :;):

----------


## tchize_

sauf que tu dois bien payer pour acheter, c'est bien une vente, au mme titre que ebay  :;): 

D'ailleurs si c'tait soumis aux lois sur les enchre, il faudrait une salle de vente, un commissaire priseur etc  ::mrgreen::

----------


## yoyo88

ba on peut comparer a un peu au black-jack...
sauf que il n'y a pas de banque, juste les "joueurs/pigeons" entre eux.

officiellement tu ne paye pas pour acheter mais pour gagner...
le dernier a avoir mis remporte le "lot".

d'ou l'utilisation frauduleuse du mot enchre puisque sans n'es pas du tous une.

----------


## Skyounet

La version quebecoise est pire : il faut payer 1$ pour enchrir de 0.01$.

Quand ils vendent un iPad  70$ c'est 7070$ dans la poche du site (moins le prix de l'objet).




> lorsqu'ils font des bannires "Iphone 4  7.56" et ce genre de chose.


Ben a peut arriver. Tu arrives sur le site tu vois l'iPhone 4  7.55, tu dcides de miser une fois (a te coute donc 1$) et l plus personne ne rajoute. Tu as donc payer ton iPhone 8.55.

Ok j'avoue a doit jamais arriver.

Il m'est arriv de suivre des enchres sur le site quebecois et c'est fou de voir certaines personnes miser des dizaines de fois et abandonner. J'ai dj vu une personne miser pres de 200 fois (donc 200$) pour finir par abandonner  ::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

> La version quebecoise est pire : il faut payer 1$ pour enchrir de 0.01$.


En quoi c'est pire que 1pour enchrir de 0.01?

----------


## Skyounet

> En quoi c'est pire que 1pour enchrir de 0.01?


Parce que j'avais vu sur la premire page que c'tait 0.5 pour un crdit.

----------


## lper

> Il m'est arriv de suivre des enchres sur le site quebecois et c'est fou de voir certaines personnes miser des dizaines de fois et abandonner. J'ai dj vu une personne miser pres de 200 fois (donc 200$) pour finir par abandonner


C'est peut-tre drle, moi a me fait bondir des trucs pareils, profiter comme a de la navet des gens... ::?:

----------

